# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > Популярные темы! >  Переход с 2.0 на 3.0

## desam

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста с переходом.Нету в списке релиза для перехода(скрин прилагается),я скачал релиз 3.0.81.30.Все делаю как предлагает создатель программы.


https://c.radikal.ru/c10/2009/03/0721161c60c7.jpg
https://c.radikal.ru/c00/2009/7a/c97dd2505f4e.jpg

----------


## GTA33

> Добрый день!
> Помогите пожалуйста с переходом.Нету в списке релиза для перехода(скрин прилагается),я скачал релиз 3.0.81.30.Все делаю как предлагает создатель программы.
> 
> 
> https://c.radikal.ru/c10/2009/03/0721161c60c7.jpg
> https://c.radikal.ru/c00/2009/7a/c97dd2505f4e.jpg


Для перехода с 2.0 на 3.0 используется специальный релиз "для обновления с 2.0 на 3.0", а не обычное обновление,
в крайнем случае можно принудительно накатить cf нужной версии 3.0

----------


## desam

> Для перехода с 2.0 на 3.0 используется специальный релиз "для обновления с 2.0 на 3.0", а не обычное обновление,
> в крайнем случае можно принудительно накатить cf нужной версии 3.0


А где достать спец.релиз?Не могу найти.Подскажите пожалуйста,где взять

----------


## GTA33

> А где достать спец.релиз?Не могу найти.Подскажите пожалуйста,где взять


для какой версии 2.0 вам нужен переход?

----------


## desam

> для какой версии 2.0 вам нужен переход?


3.0 Бухгалтерия

----------


## GTA33

> 3.0 Бухгалтерия


https://its.1c.ru/db/upgrade1c/content/4/hdoc

----------


## desam

> https://its.1c.ru/db/upgrade1c/content/4/hdoc


Это то я читал уже.Мне нужен сам релиз,чтоб с 2 на 3 перейти.Там релиз 3.0.19.27,ссылку которую вы скинули,а мне нужен новее(наверное),т.к у меня вот этот релиз 2.0.66.117 .До этого я скачал,вот эти релизы(3.0.81.23,3.0.81.25,3.0.81.30)они я так понимаю просто для обновления,потому что их не видно(https://c.radikal.ru/c00/2009/7a/c97dd2505f4e.jpg)скрин.

----------


## GTA33

> Это то я читал уже.Мне нужен сам релиз,чтоб с 2 на 3 перейти.Там релиз 3.0.19.27,ссылку которую вы скинули,а мне нужен новее(наверное),т.к у меня вот этот релиз 2.0.66.117 .До этого я скачал,вот эти релизы(3.0.81.23,3.0.81.25,3.0.81.30)они я так понимаю просто для обновления,потому что их не видно(https://c.radikal.ru/c00/2009/7a/c97dd2505f4e.jpg)скрин.


https://yadi.sk/d/QGF7ez_chHU9ug - тут релиз 3.0 для перехода с 2.0.66.117

----------

AltV (16.09.2020), desam (01.09.2020)

----------


## desam

> https://yadi.sk/d/QGF7ez_chHU9ug - тут релиз 3.0 для перехода с 2.0.66.117


Спасибо.То что нужно:drinks:

----------


## desam

:D:):D:):blush:

----------

